# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  نوكت  ونكتة  كل يوم  ادخل لضتحك

## ابن مصر

يقولك فيه حشاش اتصل على مطعم وقال عندكم عشاء قال العامل عندنا قال الحشاش: طيب ليش ماعزمتوني؟

**********

واحد يمشي ومعاه ارنب يبغى يبيعه فيه السوق..جاه محشش قاله لو سمحت بكم القرد اللي معك؟؟؟..رد عليه البياع: هذا ارنب موب قرد يا احول..قال المحشش: والحين انت من كلمك؟ انا اسأل الارنب..

********** 
يقولك فيه مجموعه من المساجين اللي محكوم عليهم مؤبد,, وكان معهم كتاب نكت من الف صفحه ويوسعون صدورهم بالنكت الين حفظو الكتاب, لدرجه صارو ينكتون برقم النكته 57 هاها 62 هاها,, وعلى هالحاله الين سجنو معهم مسجون جديد وبدا يقرا الكتاب الين حفظه مثلهم وصار ينكت معهم بس كل ماقال رقم نكته 39 ماحد ضحك 98 ماحد ضحك ,, واذ هم قال احد منهم رقم نكته 87 هاها كروها من الضحك ويوم جا الرجال وقالهم ليش اذ قلت رقم نكته ماضحكتم واذا احد منكم قال رقم ضحكتم؟؟ رد عليه واحد وقال ياخي النكته ماهيب بنوع النكته ,, النكته تعتمد على اسلوب الالقاء..

***********

فيه 3 حواطى بيشترون الفيصليه اثنين وافقو واحد رفض يشتريها,, يقول مافيها سطح..

*********** 
فيه طيار عتيبي طاحت فيه الطياره يوم جابو الصندوق الاسود لقو التسجيل يقول ابك ابك ابك ابك طاحت

*********** 

فيه اسد ونمر وثعلب كانو سهرانين في مرقص..المهم ارتفع الاسد وطلع على البست وقال كل اللي في المرقص على تبن وسمعني اغنية تملي معاك ياقدع.. طبعا ملك الغابه ماحد قده , المهم النمر ارتفع وطلع على البست وقال كل اللي في المرقص على تبن ماعد الاسد ملك الغابه وسمعني تترجى فيا ياقدع, وراح يرقص.. المهم الثعلب قفلت معه وارتفع وطلع على البست وقال كل اللي في المرقص على تبن حتى الاسد والنمر وسمعني اغنية حاودعك..

***********

فيه واحد يده مقطوعه ومنقهر من الدنيا ونفسه قرر ينتحر المهم طلع على عماره بينتحر ويلقى واحدتحت مقطعوه يديه الثنتين ويرقص قال والله قهر انا اللي يد واحده مقطوعه وبغيت انتحر وهذا يديه الثنتين مقطوعه ويرقص المهم هون ونزل تحت يسال ارجل وشلون ترقص ويديك مقطوعه قال من قالك اني ارقص انا اقمز من القهر ابي احك ظهري 

**********

سوداني انجحو اعياله وشرى لهم كوره وقالهم اذا تجحتو السنه الجايه انفخها لكم

***********

فيه سودانين سرقو بنك تعيجزو عند عد الفلوس قالو اااي بكره نعرف من الجرايد

***********

فيه مطيري يوزع سمبوسه عند الحرم ليش؟؟ سمبوسة لحم حاشي 

***********

فيه واحد يوم جاء يطلع من البيت قالت زوجته وراء ماتسوي زي ابو الجيران السوري قبل مايطلع يعطيه زوجته بوسه؟؟؟؟ قال: ظنك توافق؟

***********

فيه حوطي طلع جوال عائلي دق على 902 وقال لهم لعببت عليكم تراي عزوبي


***********

فيه مطيري صار مدير دار ايتام سوى مجلس اباء

***********

فيه مطيريه كلمت ام بي سي وقالت اهدي الاغنيه لخطيبي بمناسبة وفاة امه

*********** 

فيه حوطي عازم اخوياه في السطح - ليش - اصدقاء سطحيين

***********

فيه حوطي خطف طياره جايه من جده الى الرياض وقال للكابتن ارجع لجده الطياره مخطوفه قال الكابتن: اللي يبي يخطف طياره يروح للعراق ايران اي دوله برى.. قال الحوطي: لاني ناسي جوازي في جده

***********

فيه حوطي سمع بخطف الطيارات خطف قطار الشرقيه وقال للسواق اطلع جده

***********

فيه واحد مصري قاعد يصلي وسمع اثنين يمدحون صلاته قطع صلاته والتفت عليهم وقال كمان صايم 

***********

يقولك فية حوطي سمع عن عيد الحب راح فصلله ثوب

***********

فيه 20 حوطي غرقوا في غواصه ليش؟؟ سمكه طقت عليهم الباب فتحوا لها

***********

فيه حوطي جاه ولد ماسماه ليش ؟ فيه حروف جديده بتنزل 

*********** 

فيه واحد كان في البر لقى المصباح السحري المهم فركه طلع المارد شبيك لبيك اطلب اي شي قال اي شي طيب شف خويتي في العقاريه جبها لي قال خمس دقايق وهي عندك وراح مرت ساعه وساعتين والمارد مارجع الولد قال خل اروح العقاريه اشوف خويتي اصرف يوم راح لقا الجني ماسكينه الهيئة 

*********** 

فيه خنفسانه حاجره نملتين في زاويه ليش ؟ 
تقول من اللي قالت يالعبده

*********** 

فيه سوداني شاف زيتونه قام يصيح تذكر ايام الطفولة 

*********** 

فيه حواطى سقطو في اختبار تعبير ليش جاهم السوال عبر عن فتح الرياض كلهم كتبو (01)

*********** 

مطيري انقذ واحد من حريق ليش يبيه يعيش مشوه

*********** 

فيه عجوز بطلت محو الاميه ليش؟؟ خايفه من التعيين في القرى 

*********** 

فيه امريكي وسعودي تضاربوا ليش؟؟ المترجم مطيري


************ 

فيه نمله تسبح مرة من عندها خنفسانه قالت روعتيني احسبك جمس الهيئة 

************ 

حوطي قالو له بنزوجك بنت الوليد قال لا ابي مدرسه

************ 

حضرمي طاح منه ريال من الدور السادس نزل مالقاه ليش ؟ سبق الريال

************ 

محششين راحوا يعزوون.. واحد قال للثاني عزيت قال لا عالسمن 

************ 

خكري سلموه دوريه وجهاز كلمه الضابط وقال له كيف الصوت قال: يهبل

************ 

حواطى بيسون شهر تسوق سموه هلا ذي القعدة 

************ 

حوطيه فتحت جواز رجلها لقت المهنة رجل اعمال شطبتها وكتبت رجل منيرة

************ 

فيه بدوي شراء لولده كمبيوتر حط بدال الفاره ضب

********************** 

يقولك مطيري اتصل عليه جورج قرداحي وقال له معنا صديقك وصل نصف مليون ريال ومحتاج مساعدتك قال: قل له نايم

********************** 

فيه حوطي في مسابقة المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو ابومحمد معنا 30 ثانية وش رايك احذف اجابتين او استخدم الجمهور؟؟

********************** 

فيه ثلاث سكارى وقفوا تاكسي...صاحب التكسي عرف انهم سكارى .ويوم جا يوديهم قال بفمه (اوووون.اوووون) كأنه يسوق والسيارة ماتحركت..وبعد شوي قال يلا وصلنا انزلوا..دفع السكران الاول..ودفع السكران الثاني..والثالث راكب قدام مادفع (خاف السواق انه يسير صاحي وفاهم) قال السكران : شوف ثاني مرة لاتسرع امش بشويش 

********************* 
واحد سكران يسأل صديقه يقول له عيني حمرا قال صديقه :ايه حمراء قال له: طيب تعورني؟؟

********************* 

مطيري يدور بخويه عند الدوريه ليش؟؟ ماربط حزام الامان..

********************* 

ديك يعاير دجاجه يقولها مسيكينه دايم ياخذون بيضها.. قالت له اسكت بس ياللي تأذن ولا تصلي..

******************** 

فيه قطو يلحق قطوه يوم دعستها سياره قال: خلي الشرف ينفعك...

******************** 

مطيري يوصي عياله عند الموت بالنذاله يوم جا يتشهد سكروا فمه 

******************* 

فيه خال بيشتري دخان راح للبقاله 
قال : كنت أبيض 
رد عليه البياع قال : ايه هييين 

******************* 

فيه مطيري قالو له ودك ابوك يموت وتورثه قال لا ودي يصدم ويموت عشان اخذ الديه واورثه 

******************** 

فيه خكري طاح في شلة مخدرات يوم درى ان الدعوى فيها ابر قال: مايجي منها تحاميل؟

******************** 

فيه عجوز طاحت من الدرج قالو لها عيالها سلامات يمه قالت: بس وش رايكم في الحركة؟؟

******************** 

فيه جيزانيه تاكل تويكس وتصيح ليه؟؟ تذكرت سيقان زوجها 

********************* 

خواف قالت له حبيبته نفسي اموت بين احضانك قال موتي عند اهلك مابي مشاكل

********************* 

محشش سال واحد وش اسمك قال بسام قال اي بصمة؟

********************* 

هندي صابته عين راح لمطوع قرا له في شطه 

********************* 

طيار شمري فصلوه ليش كاتب على قزاز الطيارة ( حائل )..

********************* 

فيه حمار ينهق وهو مغمض عينه ليه؟؟حافظها غيب

********************* 

واحد سبهه دخل على زوجته ولقى عندها رجال قال: اليوم رجال وبكره تتن 

********************* 

فيه سعوديه في مسابقه المليون جاها سوال طلبت تتصل بصديق قامت دقت عليه دقه وسكرت..

********************* 

هذولا ثلاث محششين هاربين من الشرطه,,ودخلوا مزرعه, وتخبوا في ثلاث أكياس جاء الشرطي وشات الكيس الإول قام اللي فيه يصيح واق واق (يقلد البط)تركه الشرطي, وراح للكيس الثاني وشاته قام اللي فيه يقول كوكوكوكو (يقلدالديك),,تركه الشرطي, راح للثالث وشات الكيس (واللي فيه غبي) ساكت ما يتكلم استغرب الشرطي وشات مره ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه وما فيه صوت, وفي الاخير عصب الشرطي وشات باقوى ما عنده , وطلع المحشش يصيح ويقول: يلعن شكلك, بطاطس وش تبي اقول؟؟؟

******************** 
حوطي اشتغل بالبنك الامريكي بعد خمس سنوات طلب الجنسيه 

******************** 

محشش قال له خويه الشمس شرقت .... قال عطها مويه 

******************** 

محشش قاعد بالحمام دقت عليه امه قالت بتطول؟ قال: لا ابلف يسار 

******************* 

في سـمكـتـيـن طاحو في شبكة صياد قالت وحدة للثانية رحنا تونا

******************* 

فيه أمريكي سأل بدوي قاله can you help me قال البدوي والله ما ادري وش تقول بس احتياطاً كل تبن ...

******************* 

يقول لك ديره اغبياء المهم قررو الحاره الي جنبهم انهم يقطعون روس الحاره الاغبياء ويلعبون بها كوره.. ذبحوهم كلهم ما بقا الا واحد يوم تجمعوا عليه طلع سكينه وحطها على راسه وقال وخروا والا ابفقعها...

******************* 

فار سكران يناظر اسد بطرف عينه ويقول فيه واحد يبي يتسطر اليوم.. ويشرب ويقول للاسد فيه واحد يبي يتسطر اليوم.. وعلى هالحاله جا الاسد وسطر الفار قال الفار ما قلت لك فيه واحد يبي يتسطر اليوم ؟؟

******************* 

فيه حمار يتفرج علىسباق الخيل.... قال ... اااااااااااه لو انا مكمل الثانويه.

******************* 
كان فيه واحد محشش وقاعد في الشقه وشوي إلا وهالنمله اللي ماشيه من قدامه لين دخلت المطبخ وشايله معها شوية سكر وترجع مره ثانيه وهي شايله معها شوية سكر المهم صاحبنا قفلت معه ومسك النمله وكسر سنونها وطلعها مع الباب وشوي الا والنمله داخله المطبخ ويلحقها المحشش ويقول : يابنت الكلب انا كسرت سنونك وشلون تاكلين السكر؟؟؟ قالت النمله : امثه مث ..

****************** 

في سوداني كان بيخطب لصلاة الجمعه قال للمصلين تعرفون قصة نوح؟؟ قالوا آآآآي .. قال: اقم الصلاة 

****************** 

حوطي راح لبيت دعاره دق الباب فتحت له وحده مفصخه. التخم قال: امي عندكم

****************** 

وش اسرع مخلوق بالدنيا ؟ 000 بدوي معزوم

****************** 

فيه مخرج جيزاني سوى مسلسل سماه 00 الزير مجرشي

****************** 

ام اربعه واربعين تاخرت على المدرسه ليش 00 تلبس شراب

****************** 

ام اربعه واربعين تاخرت على المدرسه ليش 00 تربط الجزمه

****************** 

فيه جيزاني ترقا من جندي الى جندي اول قام يبكي سالوه ليش قال المسئوليه صعبه

----------


## ابن البلد

طلعت أوت المرة ده مصري كندي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة ها النكت قديمة موتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت بس حلوة أنك تفكرنا بيها يا باشااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:D :D :D :D :D

----------


## ابن مصر

شوفت - شوفت 
مش قلتلك  مفيش احسن من القديم احيانا


00000000000000000000000000000000000000

****************** 

فيه توأم مطران يرضعون من امهم واحد يرضع والثاني يبكي ليه .. اللي يرضع حاط رجله على الديد الثاني..

****************** 

فيه حرامي طمر علي بيت زول امسكه الزول وقال له: (انتا حرامي ولا شنو) رد الحرامي قال لا انا شنو.. راح فكه..

****************** 

هذا قرد قاعد يطالع بالمرايه . ضحك . شاف سنه طايح .. 
قال اخ الزين مايكمل حلاه 

***************** 

يقولك هذا خكري ابوه اعطاه اشرطه دينيه علشان يسمعها 
...رجع له بعد يومين لقاه متحجب 

***************** 

فيه مدرس دخل فصل غرّز ليه.............؟؟؟الطلاب طعوس 

***************** 

في واحد حط فياجرا في الثلاجه جاء اليوم الثاني لقى بابا غنوج يغازل أم علي 

***************** 
فيه اثنين محششين شافوا حرامي قال واحد منهم خل نتصل على الشرطة .. 
قال الثاني:حنا شرطة.. 
قال الأول بصوت مرتفع: ويو .. ويو ..ويو .. ويو ..ويو .. ويو ..ويو .. ويو .. 
قال الثاني: حمرا زرقا حمرا زرقاحمرا زرقا حمرا زرقاحمرا زرقا حمرا زرقا.. 
****************
فيه مطيريه شبت في بيتهم ليش؟؟ 
تبي تشوف خطيبها اللي بالدفاع المدني

**************** 
مدرس سأل طالب ملكع عنده...وش اهم القطار ولا الطياره...رد عليه 
الطالب..القطار اهم..قاله المدرس ليش؟؟ رد الطالب..عشان تحته خطين..
**************** 
نفس المدرس سأل نفس الطالب..الهنود ليش يهزون روسهم؟؟رد الطالب: بيشوفون فيه مخ ولا لا...

**************** 
..                                                                                                        في واحد معاه أرنب عاوز يبيعه جالو  واحد محشش وقال له بكم القرد ؟ رد عليها ا لرجل وقال  يا اخي هذا أرنب مش  قرد   -                 قال المحشش-- يا سيدي أنا أسأل الأرنب ماسألتك انت -هههه حلوة !
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2نكت على الماشي
----------------------------
مـره قـزم عـطـس ... خـبـط راسـه فـي الارض 
-------------------------------
واحـد احـول حـس بالـبـرد وهـو نـايـم ... قـام وغـطـى اخـوه 
---------------------------------------------------------
واحد فقير مر من امام الجزار ونظر للحمة بتمعن ... وقال لها حتروحى النار 
---------------------------------------------------------------
والباقية تاتي

الي عندة جواك   نكت       يضعها منا

للجميع

----------


## الشريان

والله أضحكتني من قلبي ياإبن مصر الغالية  :: 

لأني في الغربة بعيد عن أمي مصر منذ عشرون عامآ 
الله يفرح قلبك ياإبن مصر  ::

----------

